# "Cooks Illustrated" - recommended?



## Mad Cook (May 16, 2014)

On the basis that you all seem very taken with ATK I signed up for the newsletter a while ago and there's currently a special offer of a 3 month free trial of "Cooks Illustrated" magazine, The free offer doesn't apply to me as I'm overseas but I googled to see if the mag is available on-line in the UK which it is, either as a one-off edition or a subscription.

Now the sticky question to anyone who knows the magazine.. Would you recommend it for an experienced cook who still wants to learn or is it really aimed at the beginner?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2014)

In my humble opinion, CI recipes (along with America's Test Kitchen and Cook's Country TV show recipes) are way too fussy.  They tend to make recipes more complicated in order to make the "perfect" result.  

Some of their recipes yield very good results but you probably already have a recipe for the same dish that works great.

Also, they are very financially driven.  The magazine is expensive in the US and their websites require a paid membership for regular use.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 16, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> In my humble opinion, CI recipes (along with America's Test Kitchen and Cook's Country TV show recipes) are way too fussy. They tend to make recipes more complicated in order to make the "perfect" result.
> 
> Some of their recipes yield very good results but you probably already have a recipe for the same dish that works great.
> 
> Also, they are very financially driven. The magazine is expensive in the US and their websites require a paid membership for regular use.


 Thanks, Andy.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2014)

I have been a subscriber for over a decade. I love it because their process is like a scientific experiment: They try many different variations of ingredients and techniques to determine what works best and describe it all in detail. There are a few of their recipes I use regularly, but primarily I read the magazine to learn about the science behind successful recipes. I also have a subscription to the website so I can look up articles and recipes easily. $20 per year isn't exorbitant for that convenience. 

It is more expensive than other cooking magazines, but that's because there are no ads. I love that.


----------



## jennyema (May 16, 2014)

I agree with both Andy and GG.

Cooks Illustrated is a great magazine for learning.  And its definitely not aimed just at beginners.  But sometimes the recipes can be "fussy" like Andy said.

The recipes in their original cookbook "Best Recipe" seem more straightforward.

The food drawings on the back cover enchant me.  Ive framed some of them.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 16, 2014)

Thanks, everyone (and thanks for the PM, Addie). I am more than tempted!


----------



## bakechef (May 16, 2014)

I would say that even an experienced cook could get stuff from them, but they are overpriced.

Different approaches to preparations are the best things that I've gotten from CI, not necessarily the recipes.  I just apply some of their "tricks" to my recipes because I like my recipes better.


----------



## Kayelle (May 16, 2014)

I agree with everything just said. I think your money would be well spent purchasing the cookbook instead of the magazine however. Fourteen seasons of recipes is a real bargain and well worth the money.
America's Test Kitchen: The Complete TV Show Cookbook (including 2014 season)


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 18, 2014)

I was given a subscription once and found it fun to read and did learn a few things. I did not renew my subscription.

A few weeks ago, I left the car dealership with a copy that was in the waiting room.
I read every article and found issue with each one.
To fussy?  Maybe.
They had an article on pot roast.  They used a chuck eye!  Enough said.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2014)

RB - not for me  Is there a problem with using chuck eye for pot roast? That's the cut I use and the one recommended here: https://www.certifiedangusbeef.com/cuts/Detail.aspx?ckey=115


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I agree with everything just said. I think your money would be well spent purchasing the cookbook instead of the magazine however. Fourteen seasons of recipes is a real bargain and well worth the money.
> America's Test Kitchen: The Complete TV Show Cookbook (including 2014 season)



If all you want is the recipes, this is good advice. If you want to learn new techniques and food chemistry, you won't get that from a cookbook.


----------



## Addie (May 18, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> RB - not for me  Is there a problem with using chuck eye for pot roast? That's the cut I use and the one recommended here: https://www.certifiedangusbeef.com/cuts/Detail.aspx?ckey=115



Ditto here. When I am hankering for a pot roast, I only use chuck. I don't even look at any other cut.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2014)

I have always used a boneless chuck roast for pot roast, chili, soups and stews.  I'm not sure if the chuck eye is the same cut as the boneless chuck roast I see.


----------



## Addie (May 18, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I have always used a boneless chuck roast for pot roast, chili, soups and stews.  I'm not sure if the chuck eye is the same cut as the boneless chuck roast I see.



When making a pot roast, chuck flavors the whole meal. From the gravy to the veggies.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 31, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> RB - not for me  Is there a problem with using chuck eye for pot roast? That's the cut I use and the one recommended here: https://www.certifiedangusbeef.com/cuts/Detail.aspx?ckey=115



Would you use a rib eye for pot roast?  See explanation below. 
The pictures of chuck eye in your link look nothing like what we buy. The chuck eye steaks we buy look very similar to a rib eye steak.  



Andy M. said:


> I have always used a boneless chuck roast for pot roast, chili, soups and stews.  I'm not sure if the chuck eye is the same cut as the boneless chuck roast I see.



Its not the same Andy.  I also use boneless chuck for these things you mention.
The chuck *eye* is a very tender cut and is well suited for grilling, frying or broiling.  Melt in your mouth tender.
I have found some that were so pretty, I could have passed them off as rib eye steaks.
In fact, chuck *eye* is as tender as rib eye.  Provided you cook it like a rib eye.  This is why I would NEVER use chuck eye for pot roast.  I never see whole chuck eye anyways.  Only steaks.

I used to be able to buy chuck eye steaks in the 70's for under a dollar a pound.  They now cost almost as much as rib eye or NY strip.
I pay $6.99 a pound for them.  They were $2.99 a pound just a few short years ago. 

You must be a good shopper and know how to pick the perfect cuts though. I may come across many during several trips to the store before I see some I cannot leave in the meat case.  My wife also keeps her eye out for them and surprises me sometimes.  She has a very good eye for chuck eye.
The butchers know this to.  They are known to hold the best ones back for themselves.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 31, 2014)

Here are a couple of pictures I found that are what we look for and buy.
I also found the picture from the link above and it was the absolute worst depiction of a chuck eye steak I have ever seen.
Looks that author also wants to keep the prices low.


----------



## Kayelle (May 31, 2014)

Those pictures are helpful RB.....I'll be looking for them.


----------



## shopping (Jun 1, 2014)

I love America's Test Kitchen AND Cook's Country.  They provide a free weekly e-mail, usually includes a video of a recipe.  When possible I'll watch their show on Public TV and enjoy every one.

I used to get the magazines of both but would run out of time before finishing so switched to their large cookbook.

I really trust their recipes and advice, not that I'd make all of them but I've learned a lot...and I've been cooking for more than 40 years.  

Yes, several of their baking recipes are just too fussy and time consuming but when it comes to their meat items, the best out there.  Many have become family favorites and never could have made them without their help.

The on-line subscription?  I tried it for one year, there is way too much on it, could have become addicting if I had the computer on all day.

One thing I don't like, also true for some other companies, they will automatically renew a subscription, even without permission to do so.  Fortunately I use a store purchased credit card with a limited amount so this can be avoided, not to mention I won't splash my regular credit card info on the computer.  If you read the small print of many subscriptions it says it's up to the customer to notify the company or automatic subscriptions to whichever will be charged to your bank card.  

Regarding their recipes, yes, I love their meat and pasta dishes.  Desserts are way too time consuming.  Try to find them on your computer, current year of both ATK and Cook's Country are offered free, complete with videos and recipes.  Might take a little digging but it really is there.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2014)

I just want to know how many of you actually get out a tablespoon and measure out exactly two tablespoons of oil before you begin to sauté a food? One small "glug" does it for me.

I just love the amount of bowls they use for a recipe. Five small bowls for seasonings and four of them get dumped into the largest. I don't have a paid dishwasher. Not even an electric one. Take the top of the jar off, stick the spoon in and measure. Does it for me. 

And how come ALL their pans look like they just came from Amazon and never used before? Would they please send me someone to scrub my pans to look like theirs? Arthritis does not allow me to keep my pans shiny new. Specially since some of my pans are more than 30 years old. They are well used and loved. Can they say that about their pans? 

And nothing ever sticks in their pans. Everything just slides out. Never a failure. I can just hear my pans talking to each other. 

Fannie Fry Pan: Oh I am so embarrassed. I ruined her breakfast this morning. I burnt her omelet.

Cathy Crock Pot: Don't fret Fannie. I have had my failures also. One day I grabbed all the potatoes in her stew and made them stick to my bottom. She had to scrape them loose. We all have had our failures.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 1, 2014)

Marketing.  They're not going to show anything less than a pristine, shiny skillet on the cooking shows any more than you'd see a dirty, muddy car on a new car commercial....or a cluttered house on the final reveal of a remodel on HGTV.  

They don't care how many bowls there are to wash when they put the pre measured ingredients in the 5 or 6 mise en place bowls. It's all about showing how convenient it is to make their featured dishes, and the amount of time they have to prepare them.  They don't have the recording time to stick a spoon into several jars of herbs or spices. 

Most of us here know about how much of a 'glug' of oil to use without getting out the measuring spoons, but many beginning cooks do not.  We all had to start somewhere.  

Off to bed.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 1, 2014)

I had a CI subscription for one year and liked it a lot.  However the old cost/benefit analysis put it out of reach for my fixed-income budget.  

I think it would be very useful to someone who is interested in becoming a 'serious cook,' insofar as using their interesting scientific explanations to build a sound foundation for more complicated cookery.  I enjoyed the tips and ideas found in each issue.  The arrival in my mailbox of the latest issue was occasion to take it to my comfy chair with a cuppa and devour it on the spot.  And the covers are as scrumptious as any of the recipes.  

My daughter gave me a year's subscription for Mother's Day -- I'm looking forward to my first issue.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 1, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I agree with everything just said. I think your money would be well spent purchasing the cookbook instead of the magazine however. Fourteen seasons of recipes is a real bargain and well worth the money.
> America's Test Kitchen: The Complete TV Show Cookbook (including 2014 season)



Well, I finally put my money where my mouth is, and ordered the cookbook. It arrived yesterday. It's true to the advertizing, as it indeed has all the recipes from 2001-2014. The problem is, it weighs as much as my 6 month old grand daughter, and the font is so small even my reading glasses aren't enough. I'm so disappointed it's unusable for me.
I'll put it in my gift closet and give it to my son on some occasion.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 1, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Well, I finally put my money where my mouth is, and ordered the cookbook. It arrived yesterday. It's true to the advertizing, as it indeed has all the recipes from 2001-2014. The problem is, it weighs as much as my 6 month old grand daughter, and the font is so small even my reading glasses aren't enough. I'm so disappointed it's unusable for me.
> I'll put it in my gift closet and give it to my son on some occasion.




Well that just sux, Kayelle.  Do they have an edition for your Nook?  That way you can increase the print size.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 1, 2014)

Actually they DO Dawg!!

What a great idea!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay!!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Well, I finally put my money where my mouth is, and ordered the cookbook. It arrived yesterday. It's true to the advertizing, as it indeed has all the recipes from 2001-2014. The problem is, it weighs as much as my 6 month old grand daughter, and the font is so small even my reading glasses aren't enough. I'm so disappointed it's unusable for me.
> I'll put it in my gift closet and give it to my son on some occasion.



Kayelle, when I go for my eye exam, I bring an empty can or some other object that has the tiniest printing you can imagine. Then if I can read that print, that is the lens I need. It save a lot of arguing with the doctor as to what I want. Every time I for an eye exam, I can just hear my doctor thinking, "Oh dear, she is here again."


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 1, 2014)

Addie said:


> Kayelle, when I go for my eye exam, I bring an empty can or some other object that has the tiniest printing you can imagine. Then if I can read that print, that is the lens I need. It save a lot of arguing with the doctor as to what I want. Every time I for an eye exam, I can just hear my doctor thinking, "Oh dear, she is here again."



Now *that's *a great tip Addie! I think I'll take just the label and not the can though.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Now *that's *a great tip Addie! I think I'll take just the label and not the can though.



Remember Kayelle, if you can't read what is on that label, don't settle for anything less. Pick out the smallest lettering on the label. Mine is a label from a "As Seen On TV" product that my daughter bought. At the very bottom in faint ink is a disclaimer. I keep it in my medical file. I defy anyone with perfect vision to be able to read that without some sort of aid. You need a giant Sherlock Holmes magnifying glass to read it. 

The first time I insisted that I needed to be able to read tiny print because I had developed some serious allergies and was forced to become an avid label reader. Of course I didn't tell  him what the allergy was. I didn't develop it until I got home. It is called something a lot of us suffer from. Fatonmythighsitis. You have to say it fast.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 1, 2014)

By the way, all of the recipes in the cookbook start off with "what makes this recipe work" and that's one of the features I enjoy so much about ATK......the reason behind it all.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 6, 2014)

Addie said:


> I just want to know how many of you actually get out a tablespoon and measure out exactly two tablespoons of oil before you begin to sauté a food? One small "glug" does it for me.
> 
> I just love the amount of bowls they use for a recipe. Five small bowls for seasonings and four of them get dumped into the largest. I don't have a paid dishwasher. Not even an electric one. Take the top of the jar off, stick the spoon in and measure. Does it for me.



Yep. Like a TV show.  Other people do the dishes so who cares!

I like the magazine, but its fairly expensive.  I could get three years of Miami Dolphin Digest for what they charge for one year.


----------



## Addie (Jun 6, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Yep. Like a TV show.  Other people do the dishes so who cares!
> 
> I like the magazine, but its fairly expensive.  I could get three years of Miami Dolphin Digest for what they charge for one year.



Yup, you could. And it would probably be thicker with more pages. And those pages would have more ads than article on them.


----------

